# Distancce from Boat while wadeing



## stickfish (Aug 2, 2007)

I was in E. Matagorda the other day. I was going down the bank useing my trolling motor. I had been heading West on the south shoreline for over 30 min. I see a man wadeing in down the shore heading east and casting towards the shore and moving into a pocket. To be curtious I went around him by atleast 60 yards, we asked if he had any luck thats when he started acting like you know what. He was over 500 yards east of his boat. I just told him to have a nice day and went on fishing. Was I wrong


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

No way were you wrong, I've had boats pass in front and back of me going full speed very close that i wish i could throw something at them where they could be thrown from there boat, I'm talking about 20 yds.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

no


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Maybe he was frustrated due to lack of fish on his stringer


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

No!


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

at 60yards you would not be able to hold a conversation about how the fishing is...probably more like 60' which is not acceptable. He was wading and took the effort to wade that far from the boat so give him more room. Just because you have the troll motor on does not give you the right to go around him in that short of a distance. Next time use the troll motor head off the shoreline and run 3/4 mile down and pick up fishing again.


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Bradp it sounds like you were the one wading?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I do not like it when someone motors up to me and ask if Iam catching anything please do that at the cleaning tabes.I have friends do it every now and then when they see my boat on the shoreline.I just wave them off.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yesterday thats all I had was people coming by asking if I caught anything. I wish I had a huge red or speck to show off to them. It doesn't bother me if they ask.

That guy was probably just grumpy and no you were not wrong to ask.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

If you can talk to him your to close. I try to wave them off if that dont work i change my wave a little bit.


----------



## selder (May 3, 2007)

brad,noo noo and capt d need to start fishing with the guy you encountered. that way they can just tick each other off. no, you were not wrong especially as you went around on the trolling motor.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

selder/ If a man is 600yrd away from his boat he not there to talk. and if you can talk to him your to close. im nice at first then i get upset hell if you want to get that close just give me a call and we can go in 1 boat


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

No, you weren't wrong. People need to lighten up.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I would never get close enough to a wader to be able to talk to him, but that's just me. I agree that people just need to lighten up. Jeez, we're talking about fishing here.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It's not about lightning up. The guy asked and people are giving their opinions. 

There wasn't a reason to be that close, IMO. If you're close enough to talk, your too close, IMO. And, contrary to some people's beliefs, fish are often aware of a running trolling motor, especially in shallow water.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

SpeckledTrout said:


> It's not about lightning up. The guy asked and people are giving their opinions.
> .


The 'lightening up' comment was not directed towards the poster, rather the blow-hards in general out on the bay that get their panties in a wad over little things. 
Yeah i probably wouldn't do what he did but he was curteous about it so it seems.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

And some people are just Potlickers, and they get offended when you call them out on it......the truth hurts.

I agree, if your close enough to talk your too **** close. Learn to fish on your own, and quit potlicking those that do know how to fish !


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

If the wading person needs you they will wave you over. Give them plenty of room while they are wading.

Charles


----------



## crt (Feb 14, 2005)

*My Side Of The Story*

I am the wader "Stickfish" is talking about, My fishing partner and I were already in the cove (before daylight), later that morning I saw his boat hauling butt down the shoreline going past the cove we were in. As I moved toward the back of the cove I saw their boat come around the point and continue to head toward the back of the cove also. They came in behind me with their trolling motor; I normally do not say anything to people on the water because most of the time it does not end up being productive. But when they came by me and asked if I was having any luck (close enough to carry on a conversation), I had to ask them If they would appreciate it if I came in on them. Their reply was no, so I asked them why they thought it was OK to come in on me? The guy on the poling platform in the back replied that they were in a tournament (the only tournament I'm aware of was the FLW out of Rockport)! I asked them what difference that made. My point on this is if you're close enough to talk to me your too close especially in a boat coming by a wader. 

At no time during our conversation did I use any profanity or threatening talk! Just because you are fishing a tournament does not get you "Carte Blanc" to the bay. 

I rarely post on the Internet but since I am the person in question and "Stickfish" bought this up, I wanted to post my side of this unfortunate but becoming way to common event.

 Charlie Treadaway


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

If you could talk you were too close, but what difference does it make? If he had walked 500 yards the small area you messed up isn't going to hurt much. He had 500 yards back to his boat that you hadn't messed up or he could just keep walking.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> the small area you messed up isn't going to hurt much


That's not the point. *Coming in on top of people is the issue. *It shouldn't matter whether they are *wading or in their boat*. The distance they're from their boat shouldn't either.

By the way, what's the difference between a guy that's waded 500 yards and one in his boat that has used their trolling motor over an area 500yds? It's equally disrespectful to approach within talking distance to either of them, IMO.

Heck, if I'm 500 yards from my boat, I'd much rather if they park somewhere between me and my boat, than right next to where I'm currently wading.


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

If a person is wading he/she should be given a very wide right-of-way. Period. No matter if you are trolling or running. This has been happening more for the past few years and it's evident to me that some people just do not have any idea about etiquitte at all, and there also a bunch of a**h***s that just don't care about anyone but themselves.


----------



## stickfish (Aug 2, 2007)

CRT get it right my boat was never hauling butt down any shoreline I was way outside of anyone that was wadeing or fishing from the boat . You left out the fact that when I went around you I was atleast 60 yards away or 180 feet. I fish the entire Gulf coast and more curtious than most folks. You also left out the fact that I did not continue down the edge of the shore and that I did make an attempt to go around you. My partner was just being friendly when asked if you had any luck. When you asked if you could fish out of my boat I replied no because it was against the rules otherwise I would have said sure, thats just the type of person I am. I don't like boats that just run in with there big motor either to cut your drift off. I treat others on the water the way I would like to be treated. If I caused you to have a bad day I appoligize, but i will not appoligize for my distance of right of way. Like I said on the water HAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Stickfish....looking though the post's you've made so far here at 2Cool, it's obvious you like to stir the pot. You only have 16 posts and some of the threads you've posted on were closed because of you.....

I think I'll have to belive CRT on this one


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I'll always give them 100 yards at least. 
It's tougher to see the middle finger from that far.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

stickfish said:


> ... Was I wrong


Greetings, guys--I crafted the follwing out-of-date before the latest developments and the he-did-I said, etc., and I'm posting it just because I took the trouble to write it and the points are worth discussing. I'm trying to be objective as I can.

Stickfish, 
You're right to ask. I assume you want honest opinions. 
Mine come from a wadefisherman's point of view. It's long, because you raised an important issue (The proverbial Row v. Wade, and what counts as a courteous distance).

I think this may have been a no-win situation. He was headed east, you were headed west, you were bound to meet. You probably saw him before you saw his boat. The problem is that the only rule is
"Be courteous," and waders and boaters have different beliefs about what that means, (and most experienced waders understand that weekenders are less courteous than midweek boaters. I do not believe
that guides or tournament fishermen get an easier set of rules).
He was wrong if he overreacted. It's not like he was headed for a reef and you powered in and anchored up in his way and cut him off on purpose. It's not like you were burning the shoreline under full power.
(Greedy, inconsiderate boaters, boaters who wade, and waders who boat, do these things all the time, unfortunately, and they deserve what you got, and more, and maybe you didn't.)

You were right to be trollmotoring instead of full power.
You were right to go around him instead of through him.
You were wrong to get within talking distance (How far can you cast?) of a wader moving in your direction (or any direction, for that matter.)
But the point of your question is to get information, not to make somebody right or wrong.
People have differing ideas about how spooky* the fish are as well as what the rules are.
He got there first, and seemed to know where he was going. He thought he had the shoreline all to himself (dreamin', I know! Maybe you thought the same thing), and no telling what else had just happened. Most waders believe that they worked harder to get there than a boater. From his point of view, you may have cut off his wade, or even run though a school of reds he was working, or run across a spot he was heading to fish. If the fish are spooked, all a boater has to do is motor away. A wader has to walk back to the boat, pull anchor, etc, or wait it out. 
A problem may be that you were running the shoreline. What were you looking for? 
If you don't know where you're going, you can recon a lot more shoreline out away from it faster with glasses, both for other boats, and for signs. You see signs you like, you ease in at 60-120 degrees (90 is ideal) and check it out, under drift if possible. If you run a shoreline, you will encounter a wade fisherman in a matter of time. Guaranteed. Here is where the rules get fuzzy. If you run a shoreline*, waders believe it is your responsibility to know where they are before you get within talking distance.
If you don't have the same belief, then this is gonna happen to you and them again and again. Guaranteed.
You're right to ask. It shows you want to become a more courteous boater.

*Waders in E Mat have seen reds swim between their legs in the grass all day long, but dart from a
tapped boat hull in a NY second, much less any kind of motor. On the other hand, one day wading near a 4' pass channel, I caught a 20" trout, followed by 2 more, casting a mirrolure into the wake of a twin-screw deck boat,.

*Many waders also believe that shoreline running generally spooks fish more than walking trhough it, virtually destroying the area for anyone even showing up later to wade, not to mention tearing up the grass. etc, but that's another topic, and somehow the fish manage to survive our running 
and walking all over their yard.

Best to y'all,

BJ
"If everybody was a wader, we'd run outa parking places, but right now, 
you give me some room, I'll give you some room."


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> I'll always give them 100 yards at least.
> It's tougher to see the middle finger from that far.


Thats funny right there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

People fishing around you, near you or running up on you is sad but true, part of fishing matagorda on most weekends. Way to many fishermen and not enough water. If you came by me with a trolling motor 60 yards away it wouldn't bother me, but i am out there to have a good time and maybe catch some fish in the process, not to get ****** off because someone is within or around casting distance from me. I have meet plenty of people on the water fishing near or around them and sometimes end up fishing right along side of them before to long sharing secerts and what not. If everyone posted on here every time someone made them mad on the water this would be a complaint forum and not a general fishing discussion forum, it happens get over it. If this has never happened to you before then you don't fish enough to get mad at someone just trying to be friendly


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

If I come to I cove I like to fish and there is already a boat, wader or kayaker in there I move on to my next spot, but that's just me.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Hilarious! These guys are comparing again. 
What about when your best bud comes in and ties up to yore boat and gets out. What do you do then?
Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LMAO at DC*



Dani California said:


> Hilarious! These guys are comparing again.
> What about when your best bud comes in and ties up to yore boat and gets out. What do you do then?
> Biggie:biggrin:


Tell cornway to back the heck off!!!!!

IMO, If there is open shoreline for miles. Get the heck away from ME!!!!
I hate it when the bay is empty and some guy gets 500 yards away and starts inching in. There is a whole bay out there.

THIS INCLUDES THE SURF FOR THE IDIOTS I've "met" lately.

Don't throw a castnet in the surf 300 yards off the beach either.
And Forest Gump- that shrimper idiot too.

Anyone know the jerk in the Variside with a power pole in EM? 
100 yards down wind on Saturday. I was flippin'm with one hand and had a 4# trout on my rod that he didn't know was there. 
It was on like donkey Kong.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dani California said:


> Hilarious! These guys are comparing again.
> What about when your best bud comes in and ties up to yore boat and gets out. What do you do then?
> Biggie:biggrin:


You tell them to bring you something to drink...and that "Plastics ain't working today"....and "Were catching them on Pink"...


----------



## J Ipock (Nov 5, 2006)

They make a thing for golfers that tell them how far they are away from the hole, maybe we can all get those and if someone gets too close, call 911 and tell on them.

That's Funny,

Joey


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

ahh i remember the old days when we used to look forward to seeing someone on the bay and chat about the fishin OF course thats when TIKI had forty houses on it and we camped under the overpass before Fat Boys was even thought about ,Vickie not knocken ya just a timeline!!!!!! i think all you jerks need to get of MY BAY ...whoa boy that feels better ..ok, carry on kids


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Without going fully into proper distance etiquette, it is rude to go up to another fisherman on the water and ask them how the fishing is. Save it for the dock. Furthermore, you generally have to be pretty close to hold a conversation and 60 yds. is a normal casting distance for most of us. A casting distance away is on top of someone usless they wave you in.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Here We Go!!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If someone makes you mad, try to walk a mile in their shoes...You will be a mile away from them and also have their shoes!!!!


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Manners are manners - being in a tournament does not absolve you from using them.

Charles


----------



## stickfish (Aug 2, 2007)

so for the most part are yall saying if a man is wadeing down the shoreline he has the right of way and has priority to the area in which he is traveling er no matter how far he or she is from the shoreline or from the boat they were there first so they are right and I'm Wrong


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"so for the most part are yall saying if a man is wadeing down the shoreline he has the right of way and has priority to the area in which he is traveling er no matter how far he or she is from the shoreline or from the boat they were there first so they are right and I'm Wrong"

Yes. It does not matter if they are wading or in a boat. If someone is there first it is there spot do what ever you can to avoid getting too close. Go around, stay up wind(I wish people could figure that one out), ect..


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

If you were close enough to converse with him, I think you may have been too close. On the other hand, I don't give 500 yards to a wader, and if I'm 500 yards from my boat I don't have a problem with someone comming in between me and my boat. You move your feet, you lose your seat. You just can't own all the water between you and your boat. Additionaly, I once had a boat anchor up 10 yards away from me and proceed to box limits of reds while I watched. If I had not sat there and tolerated it, I would not know about that very small, but very good little spot myself. It's saved a few trips for me. You just never know.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Common sense;

If you feel you may be too close, you probably are. Each situation is different, and I'm not here to judge another. We must be sportsman enough to live and let live. Yield to this man and another will to you. If we all thought of sportsmanship and the golden rule, we'd all be a bit better off. I know I would.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

stickfish...anyone who has waded 500 yards from their boat, by themselves probably doesn't want to have a conversation with anyone. I don't know anyone who would want someone in a boat coming up to them when they're wade fishing.

You asked for opinions you got a bunch of them...if someone is in the water stay away from them. Don't yell to them and expect an answer...they may be trying to be as quiet as possible...hence the reason that they're wading and not using a trolling motor.

TH


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

So how about two waders passing each other? I had the occasion to pass a guy who was standing still while fishing with croakers. I passed him on the side he was facing, but not walking. I was well out of talking distance and out of two casts distance. His guide gave me sh-- because I was cutting him off. I call that BS. I think the real problem was that they hadn't caught anything and the guide needed to blame someone other than himself.


----------



## tee-bag (May 2, 2007)

Too funny sow trout u must have been shuffling ur feet to hard and scared all the fish off !!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I had a guy once wade over half a mile or so to us one day over by Little Hodges. When he got up to us he asked for a ride back to his boat if we were finished fishing. Darn Troutmaster Fisherman.....What arrogance! Lmao 
We all laughed and then made him give us his fish! lol


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'd hate to see them on a party boat where everyone is crossing lines. I hear what everyone is saying but I really didn't think this post would get out of hand like it did. Myself if someone is in a area fishin wading or in a boat or kayak and I think I'm too close I just go somewhere else.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

*not*



Dani California said:


> Hilarious! These guys are comparing again.
> What about when your best bud comes in and ties up to yore boat and gets out. What do you do then?
> Biggie:biggrin:


 Mine know better


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

I dont post much but I think if it bothered you enough to post then you had a feeling you did something wrong. That said east matagordas south shoreline has alot of waders. I have a place in sargent and you just have to respect everyones space (drifters and waders). If they are fishing a spot I want to fish I stay way away from them and come back later. Everybody wants the bay to themselves unforunately thats never going to happen. On a final note, I do both wade and drift and I will say this I get cut of more by waders when Im drifting then wading and someone cut in front of me or between me and my boat.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Anyone??


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Ever been to the dike, you have a fisherman every 10-20'. If you ever see me on the water, you better come on over and say HI!!!!!!

I just don't get these "how close" treads.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*You're too close when!!??*

You're too close when you're bumming a beer and you can request a specific brand. And he hands it to you! oh,, while wading. Real story I swear.

It was a good cold beer too!!!


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

This is true in so many ways. We will moan and groan over the smallest distance between people who fish. I wish to make a rule that if you are wading and a boat comes in they must stay 200 yards out. If they are planning on making a wade on the same shoreline they must anchor out side the closest boat or person and shuffle in. 

If you are wading and pass another wader you must be out more than two casting distances. this measurement is using an old Shimano Calcutta- 180 feet.


----------



## stickfish (Aug 2, 2007)

180' = 60 yards


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> 180' = 60 yards


That's from one wader to another, not a wader and a boat coming in on top of them. There is a big difference.


----------



## stickfish (Aug 2, 2007)

no difference between coming in on the trolling motor and wadeing


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> no difference between coming in on the trolling motor and wadeing


Yes, there is, IMO.

*If I wanted to have a boat, in the same water that I'm fishing, I'd be in mine.* I happen to belong a large and experienced group of fisherman that feel this way. You are being intrusive in a lot of people's eyes. If you want to keep upsetting people, keep doing it. If you want to change how a lot of people perceive you, back off.

The boat's presence is much easier for a fish to detect, than a slow deliberate wader's presence. I've literally had trout and reds grab the lure as I'm lifting it out of less than a foot or two of crystal clear water. You can't do that out of a boat, especially one that's moving.

The depth of the water plays a big difference. I'm not sure what the depth was in your particular situation but it probably wasn't too deep since the guy was wading.


----------



## stingray_bob (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, Ive got a question. One day in a popular wading spot, me and tee-bag were tossing tops. There was about 15-20 waders in shouting distance and this guy says, loud enough where we can here him..."They are scaring all the **** fish off with those loud *** topwaters.." Its not like we just throwing them and not catching, so we just kept on fishing. So, what I want is your opinion on wether or not topwaters can scare the fish away and when and how do you know this?
Thanks,

stingray_bob


----------



## stickfish (Aug 2, 2007)

For those of you who just wade and think that you can't catch fish right next to the boat have this to say. The day that all of this took place I caught 5 reds out of the boat 2 of them were caught within 6 feet of the trolling motor and the rest were sight casted.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

That has nothing to do with this discussion. We all know that there is a time and place for boat and wade fishing. There is never a time and place to have the audacity of pulling up to a wader and asking how the fishing is.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Stickfish said
No difference Trollmotor and wading



SpeckledTrout said:


> Yes, there is, IMO.
> 
> If I wanted to have a boat, in the same water that I'm fishing, I'd be in mine. I happen to belong a large and experienced group of fisherman that feel this way. You are being intrusive in a lot of people's eyes. If you want to keep upsetting people, keep doing it. If you want to change how a lot of people perceive you, back off.
> 
> The boat's presence is much easier for a fish to detect, than a slow deliberate wader's presence. I've literally had trout and reds grab the lure as I'm lifting it out of less than a foot or two of crystal clear water. You can't do that out of a boat, especially one that's moving...water depth..


I am among those who agree with this. (Also had them chase each other between my legs trying to steal the spoon out of a hooked red's mouth in shin deep water. Not saying it might not happen in a boat--Never tried it in a boat.) Even careful boaters occasionally tap a hull by accident--it doesn't take much to resonate big and scatter the fish.

Stickfish, I think the grass makes a difference. I'm glad you stuck some in your boat. The reds seem almost impervious to movement in there where there is plenty of cover. 
ST's point is that we have dfferent ideas about what's OK, and the other guy in the cove probably thought you were just potlicking him.

I believe you deserve a lot of credit for bringing up this topic.

I used to bass fish a little, and trollmotoring a shoreline was std practice.
I didn't see people doing it in the salt until recently (10 yr or so--OK, maybe 15) and I really don't know how it works. I only use my boat to wade, and 
only use the TM to get in and out of shorelines (OK--or occasionally to work the birds if they happen to pop up on my way back).
I just think if you are trying to TM a shoreline and come to a wader, the
polite thing to do is make a circle way out around (if he is way out from shore, way in behind seems OK, too. Ya just don't boat through the water
within his AO if you can help it--if he is moving, this is bigger than 60 yards.).

Some here seem to think that if something is OK with them, then it should
be OK with anyone. If you grow up fishing on a party boat, or at the jetty parking lot, crossing anchor lines in 20 feet of water, or elbow to elbow at the pier or the dike, or walking the bars on the surf with ten of your cousins, you have different ideas about wading manners from a guy who likes to find fish on his own on a secluded shoreline (good luck with that!).

Most people here probably want to be courteous. Seems to me we can make some headway on stating the basics, and that some compromising beats getting frustrated, or worse. JM$.02. May be futile, but I don't think so.

Best to y'all


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think an answer will every be found for this question. Each of us has our own values on the topic. A distance thats acceptable to me will most likely irratate others. Or, just as likely seem excessive. The only solution is to be safe, be courteous and try to give everyone a wide berth, but we need to realize that we are going to be irratated by people crowding in and at some point or another we are going to unintentionally crowd somebody else.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Between all the threads on "too close to my boat", "don't use croaker", " proper etiquette", " burning shorelines", "only keep five" and "artificials vs. live bait" I think I'm finally going to go fishing, lets see, I have my tape measure so I don't get to close, the croaker I bought I turned loose, I'll try not to fart or burp while fishing, artificial all the way, oops I forgot, I better stay in the middle of the bay, did I miss anything, wait I thought this was suppose to be an enjoyable outing, knew I was missing something.......


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I feel like I'm back in kindergarten with this..."I'm more experienced than you"...and all this back and forth.

I've caught fish in the wake of several boats wide open within one hundred yards of where I am wading. I have caught fish right next up next to boats in shallow water with trolling motor running. I have had the bite shut down with other waders merely shuffling into my wading area. 

Personally, I try to stay at least 100 yards from people wading or in other boats unless waved in.

I guess the main thing is...everybody has their own opinions on the matter. Tolerance is the key we all need to adopt. If you cannot be tolerant and respectful of others, you probably have other issues in life and need to stay at home.

-Junkie


----------



## stickfish (Aug 2, 2007)

Leemo Thats to Funny I agree


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Leemo said:


> I'll try not to fart ... while fishing, ...


Yup--you gonna miss some good fish then.
Trout calling is a vanishing art.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> I had a guy once wade over half a mile or so to us one day over by Little Hodges. When he got up to us he asked for a ride back to his boat if we were finished fishing. Darn Troutmaster Fisherman.....What arrogance! Lmao
> We all laughed and then made him give us his fish! lol


ya,, I had two guys in a bote see bent rods in mine one time and well,, you finish the story amigo! you potlicker!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> I don't think an answer will every be found for this question.


I just want people to stay far enough away that they don't affect me catching the fish that I know are there, period. I've spent 1000's of days wadefishing. I think I have a pretty good feel of what messes up fishing and what doesn't mess up fishing. I don't go fishing expecting to catch only a couple of fish. Sometimes I go to catch a lot, sometimes I go to catch big fish. I feel that I can do this as long as someone doesn't purposely or inadvertantly ruin my trip.



> I feel like I'm back in kindergarten with this..."I'm more experienced than you"...and all this back and forth.


The guy asked for OPINIONS. He's getting them. Some are from casual, I fish a couple times of year, to those who fish all the time and have been doing it for a long time. What's the problem with that?????? Some people happen to value experience.



> I've caught fish in the wake of several boats wide open within one hundred yards of where I am wading. I have caught fish right next up next to boats in shallow water with trolling motor running. I have had the bite shut down with other waders merely shuffling into my wading area.


So has anybody whose ever spent time on the water. It shouldn't be *"IF"* you can catch *"SOME"* fish once someone has been disrespectful to someone else. If that person hadn't violated your personal fishing space, then you most undoubtably would have done *"BETTER". That's the "PROBLEM", as I see it. * This just happens to be an opinion shared by many, who've been doing this a long time. Experience has given us a pretty good idea of what negatively affects the fishing.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Well Put!


H2O Junkie said:


> I feel like I'm back in kindergarten with this..."I'm more experienced than you"...and all this back and forth.
> 
> I've caught fish in the wake of several boats wide open within one hundred yards of where I am wading. I have caught fish right next up next to boats in shallow water with trolling motor running. I have had the bite shut down with other waders merely shuffling into my wading area.
> 
> ...


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

i think it's ok if you had the trolling motor going. nothing wrong with being courteous and asking how it's going. but i'm not as easily riled up as some here are, i guess. i think it is good of you to ask if you were wrong.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

waterspout said:


> ya,, I had two guys in a bote see bent rods in mine one time and well,, you finish the story amigo!


Only one time?
According to some of these guys, running over you is OK as long as nobody 
gets hurt and the potlickers are following their own SOP. According to these guys, we all have our own definition of courtesy, so anything goes, and you got no business telling another boat to stay away. Heheh.

Maybe we better just get us some rods that don't bend.

Buena suerte y canas rectas en el bote, amigo!

BJ


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Brine Jake said:


> Only one time?
> According to some of these guys, running over you is OK as long as nobody
> gets hurt and the potlickers are following their own SOP. According to these guys, we all have our own definition of courtesy, so anything goes, and you got no business telling another boat to stay away. Heheh.
> 
> ...


Come on Now...let's not get carried away...It's apparent that while he may have been a a bit closer than he should have been, he was not "running over" the other guy with his trolling motor at 60 yards.

Quite clear also that he felt bad about the mishap and wanted some opinions, which have been given...problem solved. I'm glad he used restraint by cruising in slowly with trolling motor.

That was good...maybe a next time...stay about 100 yards away from others when trolling in, or better, pick another cove. Don't potlick (doesn't sound like you were) and continue to be friendly on the water. If I see you I'll wave back to you...and if I'm on fish, I might just wave you in.

-Junkie


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Can't we all just get along and fish respectivly ?


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

H2O Junkie said:


> Come on Now...let's not get carried away...It's apparent that while he may have been a a bit closer than he should have been, he was not "running over" the other guy with his trolling motor at 60 yards.
> -Junkie


Hey--sorry for the confusion. I was not accusing him of anything--just pointing out the implications of everyone having his own set of rules, i.e that in that case, anything goes.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes.. You were too close no matter what the circumstances were! Trust me , if a guy is 500 yds from his boat wading he aint there to socialize! He's there to fish and the last thing he wants is someone running his fish off. Yall can say chill out all you want but things have changed out there. People are getting agitated for getting run over with all the time. "GIVE FOLKS ROOM AND LEAVE EM ALONE"! When are people going to learn this out there, its just unbelievable what I see out there!


----------



## tee-bag (May 2, 2007)

This thread is going out of control I cant beleive i just wasted 15 minutes reading all this. Lets face it ur gonna get potlicked,cut off,some hole is gonna come by u doing 100 mph while wading, its not going to change so lets just try to adapt.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

When I decide to go fishing, I look at several things. Such as tidal movement, moon phase, wind, history of where I've caught fish this time of year...etc. Then based on those factors I'll figure where I want to go and what time I want to be there. Once there I look for bait activity, slicks, water clarity, focus on known structure such as reefs, guts, dropoffs...etc. And hopefully catch fish...

Potlickers....they just decide to go fishing, then look for other boats. And out of 50 square miles of bay they come right up to you and ask you if your catching anything....and they wonder why people get upset with them.

:headknock


----------



## stickfish (Aug 2, 2007)

I never saw the guy catch a fish and I was not trying to move in on him. I was merly going down the bank sight casting redsfor 30 minutes before I saw him up ahead and cut out about 60 yards or 180' and went around. If your going to call someone a potlicker know what potlicking is.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Even though this thread may be a little over the top with it's tones on occasion, I'm glad to see it. I like to fish, and when I'm on the water I try to fish hard, and I try hard not to let anything mess it up for me, so for me personally if someone cuts me off, or runs over me, I hope for it to get still and the bite to come back and if it doesn't, I move, not happy about it, but I'm not going to let it ruin my day of fishing (they are too rare). I think it happes so much because there are so many people out there that just don't know any better (good economy seems to breed lots of newbies). I can forgive ignorance, and if I am able I will try and alleviate it, as politely and constructively as I can. That's why this site is so wonderful, hopefully some will read the posts of some of our more experienced posters and learn something from them...it's not very often that anyone on the water offers constructive, non-abusive advise, so it's good we have this place.


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

I just wasted 30 minutes of my time trying to make sense of all this. This is what i got out of this, give someone 100 yards they want 200. let someone come with in 50 yards they want to get in the boat. If someone is fishing a spot and you show up your potlicking. If your fishing a spot and some else shows up, your fishing thier spot. If you wade , wade untill you can get someone to take you back to your boat. If you drift, get the waders to push you out so you can restart your drift. And if anyone ask for a beer give them bud light and save the miller lite for people you like. I hope I got it all straight before I go out next weekend.


----------



## PQ2006 (Apr 21, 2006)

stingray_bob said:


> Ok, Ive got a question. One day in a popular wading spot, me and tee-bag were tossing tops. There was about 15-20 waders in shouting distance and this guy says, loud enough where we can here him..."They are scaring all the **** fish off with those loud *** topwaters.." Its not like we just throwing them and not catching, so we just kept on fishing. So, what I want is your opinion on wether or not topwaters can scare the fish away and when and how do you know this?
> Thanks,
> 
> stingray_bob


Topwaters don't scare the fish away. The guy who made that statement is an idiot, and he is being incredibly rude.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

More people have posted on this thread then I've ever waded next to in one given time. I guess I don't fish enough.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

wow!...and i remember when i could wade west galveston bay all day with my brother and see maybe one or two boats......Times sure change huh..........................


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Brine Jake said:


> Only one time?
> According to some of these guys, running over you is OK as long as nobody
> gets hurt and the potlickers are following their own SOP. According to these guys, we all have our own definition of courtesy, so anything goes, and you got no business telling another boat to stay away. Heheh.
> 
> ...


*brine,, mine was a jab at my good Bud Melon! I decide what is to close and where I set up depending on conditions etc. I do NOT judge every situation the same. Some time I may fish closer to you than you want,,, to bad! most of the time I will give whomever all that part of the bay if they want it. anyhow, every one needs to fish and find something more important in life to whine about! I don't have time for it myself! Heck, I got an idea,,,, go hunting guys a kill something, it'll make you feel better!







*


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Leemo said:


> I'll try not to fart or burp while fishing,


You will be ok with the farting and burping as long as doesn't sound like a croaker. LOL

I look at it like this. We are all learning while we are on the water and need to be taught the proper eddicuttcy. Tell people your option. It's good to criticize as long as it's respectable criticism. Don't just leave ******** off otherwise they will not know any better and keep doing it. People will remember your boat too so watch you reputation. Except and learn from the embarrassment of criticism and move on. Have fun and be as nice as you can.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Now thats funny right there. :biggrin:

Remember to load your rods in your boat BEFORE you get to the ramp so you don't p!ss off Troutmaster Joe. :biggrin:



Leemo said:


> Between all the threads on "too close to my boat", "don't use croaker", " proper etiquette", " burning shorelines", "only keep five" and "artificials vs. live bait" I think I'm finally going to go fishing, lets see, I have my tape measure so I don't get to close, the croaker I bought I turned loose, I'll try not to fart or burp while fishing, artificial all the way, oops I forgot, I better stay in the middle of the bay, did I miss anything, wait I thought this was suppose to be an enjoyable outing, knew I was missing something.......


----------



## 01milburnsc (Aug 16, 2006)

sorry but personally I have talked to guys 100yds away on the south shoreline. It might be hard to tell a story but not to ask "Doing any good?" especially at 60 yds....

I have passed many wade fishermen w/ my trolling motor at 50+ yds they are all pissy. I think they get mad cause they spend $20-40K on a boat then have to get out...lol

But personally they are just as inconsiderate caue I have had many of them wade between me and my decoy spread during duck season. And I know I was there at least an hour before daylight.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It's really as simple as this. If you're out in the bay, all alone catching fish, and someone stops right on top of you when there isn't another boat around for miles, it's hard to be happy about it. Especially, when the fish that had previously been attacking your lure every cast "suddenly quit biting". I've seen it so many times, and it's unfortunate that it has to continue to happen.

My only question, to those that don't see a problem with this, is simple. Why are you stopping there to begin with? It's a huge bay system, why can't you go somewhere else without pulling anywhere near another boat or wader? Just leave them alone. If they wanted *YOUR COMPANY* they would've asked *YOU* to go fishing with them.

In, other words, just be courteous.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

SpeckledTrout said:


> My only question, to those that don't see a problem with this, is simple. Why are you stopping there to begin with? It's a huge bay system, why can't you go somewhere else without pulling anywhere near another boat or wader? Just leave them alone. If they wanted *YOUR COMPANY* they would've asked *YOU* to go fishing with them.


Those that don't have a problem with it...are the ones that are doing it. Potlicker = no pride


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

In the words of Hank Jr. "if you mind your own business you'll be busy all the time..." Let people fish how they want to, Live bait, artificial, from a boat, or wading. Don't think that you are going to get specail treatment because you are fishing a certain way as long as no one motors through a school of fish they are ussually not hurting anything. everyone has different ideas of what is proper if I am catching white bass on the lake or specs when they are schooling on the lake I don't mind at all if someone trolls up and is catching them with me. It is public water and they are not my fish just because I was on the school first. If you want to fish without seeing anyone within hundreds of yards of you then your best bet is getting very lucky or a private pond.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

stickfish said:


> I was in E. Matagorda the other day. I was going down the bank useing my trolling motor. I had been heading West on the south shoreline for over 30 min. I see a man wadeing in down the shore heading east and casting towards the shore and moving into a pocket. To be curtious I went around him by atleast 60 yards, we asked if he had any luck thats when he started acting like you know what. He was over 500 yards east of his boat. I just told him to have a nice day and went on fishing. Was I wrong


Good grief. *60 yards* in a trolling motor is pretty far guys. *500 yards* is a d&^% long way from a boat, and pretty ridiculous to think he owns that whole 500 yards. Stickfish, you did the right thing by going out and around him, he was obviously fishing the shoreline. Yes, you could have gone out 100 yards, but 60 is pretty dang far. You were being courteous, but I guess he had his boga stuffed up somewhere dark. You have just as much right to be on that shoreline as he does. Some guys just can't help making fools out of themselves over this stuff.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> everyone has different ideas of what is proper if I am catching white bass on the lake or specs when they are schooling on the lake I don't mind at all if someone trolls up and is catching them with me. It is public water and they are not my fish just because I was on the school first.


You can't compare a deep lake to a shallow bay. What doesn't bother them in deep water will usually scare the you know what outta them in shallow water. It's apples and oranges and comparing the two shows a general lack of knowledge in fish behavior, IMO.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Spec that was my bad I did'nt proof myself well enough Specs would defanitley be in the bay AKA "shallow water. You should know where the specs are thats your name!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

01milburnsc said:


> But personally they are just as inconsiderate caue I have had many of them wade between me and my decoy spread during duck season. And I know I was there at least an hour before daylight.


I've had the same thing done to me. Just Fire a shot in the air and yell out "DANG I MISSED!!" I usally get a response to laugh at. Just make sure to tell your huntin buddy to keep his laughing down.


----------



## bbl58 (Jan 25, 2007)

fishing tournaments will make you do things on the water that you wouldn't do on a regular day of fishing. thats why the question has been asked. you made a mistake not a big one, the other gentleman could have been a bit more understanding on the tournament situation. i have been in both positions and pretty much acted the way the two of your are. the wader has the right away, how much shoreline/water, as far as he can see. the boater, should go done about a 600 to 800 feet and 90 degree turn-in, or go back in the direction in which you came and start your drift/wade over again. been alot of tournaments won fishing the backside of previous wade. the clouded water will hold a few fish to ambush your lure.


----------



## beerplug (Oct 12, 2005)

Why do some waders think they have more rights on the water then people that are drifting or using a trolling motor? I wade and also fish from my boat. When I wade, I have found I can catch as many fish within a 100 yd of my boat as in 500 yds. If you can't figure out where the fish are in that 100 yd, then you need to move your boat to where you think they are and not leave it over a 100 yd from you. With the number of people fishing these days, anyone more then a 100 yd form their boat is just asking for people to get in the area they consider their area to fish. Therefore, I try to stay at least 100 yd from people when fishing, and hope others will do the same form me, but that doesn't always happen and the day will come that we will have to be willing to accept 50 yd area or give up fishing.


----------



## jonnylaw (Aug 12, 2005)

I read this thread and had to chime in. All the folks talk about trolling around waders. The only thing about trolling the boat around is the "sound" issue. You know, hull slap from the waves or wind, boat noise, hatches and coolers opening and closing, walking around the boat. All noises amplified through the shallow water.

And if a guy is 500 yards from his boat, just imagine a few hundred yard buffer zone around him, not his boat anymore. If he walks a mile from his boat he can't expect to have that much space. Or if he walking towards a certain structure or slough, don't run right over it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> Therefore, I try to stay at least 100 yd from people when fishing, and hope others will do the same form me, but that doesn't always happen and the day will come that we will have to be willing to accept 50 yd area or give up fishing.


Unfortunately, with all the rude and inconsiderate people, this is already a fact.



> Why do some waders think they have more rights on the water then people that are drifting or using a trolling motor?


Who has said this?????????????????????????

This question is a lot larger than the experience that *ONE WADER* had with *ONE BOAT. It's about giving a person whose already at a particular location, enough room so that their fishing isn't affected. *It doesn't matter whether that person was in a boat or wading.

Please, just don't park or drive your boat within talking distance of me. Is that really so much to ask?


----------



## 11119 (Dec 29, 2005)

if you can hold a conversation too close!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

If you can't figure out where the fish are in that 100 yd, then you need to move your boat to where you think they are and not leave it over a 100 yd from you

What? I don't think so. Wade 100 then wade back and move? Yeah that works real well for scaring more fish and wasting more time. If you didn't think there were fish there in the first place why would you be there? 

None of this is about who has the most rights it is about courtesy, and from what I am reading the forums are starting to mirror the water. I'm pretty shocked at alot of these responses.


----------



## BigV (Apr 19, 2005)

Guy's relax, no one person owns the water, and his is not a competion. Wading 500 yards show you enjoy wading. Everyone shoule be curtious, eht fish will bite eventually....good karma is the word, not bubba-ism. A trolling motor will do little to nothing to affect the fishing.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

someome said in a post a few pages back.. that if you stay at least a 100 yards away.....its harder to see them shoot you the finger!
that was funny, i dont care who you are.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

BigV said:


> good karma is the word, not bubba-ism. A trolling motor will do little to nothing to affect the fishing.


Nail hit squarely on the head BigV...no matter what some *think* they know, trolling motors were designed to create quiet propulsion for shallow water situations...*that is what they are designed to do.* Having said that, that...hull slap can be an issue in some situations at close distances and in shallow water...wave action against an anchored boat can do the same. When using a trolling motor, one should exercise precaution to minimize hull slap in shallow water.

I cannot find the article, but I read a piece written by a marine biologist not long ago in which noise levels were measured in less than 5 feet depth using trolling motor, wader, and kayak. The study found that underwater noise and vibration was highest when a wader moved along the bottom. The trolling motor came in second. The most stealthy approach was the kayak.

In no situation I can think of other than maybe 2 ft of gin clear water can I see a trolling motor spook fish at a 100 yard distance, then it would be the sight, not the vibration.

all this said...I advocate finding your own spot and leaving others to their own as much as possible. I do not advocate potlicking.

-Junkie


----------



## jonnylaw (Aug 12, 2005)

It's not the trolling motor, its the boat and people inside being pulled behind it.

I agree, I don't think a trolling motor itself will spook fish, it's just the noises associated with a boat being in a wader's proximity. Unless people are tip-toeing around the boat in socks, they make a fair amount of noise shuffling around the boat, hatches and coolers being shut, Dropping things, etc. Now if they're just passing by, I guess it wouldn't spook much.


----------

